# Has anyone recently received their DVC planner?



## suzycute

I've just received my DVC planner this week . . . . . .for 2009!!!!

It has 2010 point planners in the appendix, but, as we are nearly 4 months in to 2010 and I am trying to plan my 2011 holiday and the points have all changed, I'm thinking that this planner has all the appeal of a chocolate teapot!!

Did anyone else received a 2009 planner or have we been sent the wrong one?


----------



## arielrocks

some peeps on dvc mouscellaneous board have been sent 2009 planner in error, some have had 2011 one.

I have not had my 2010/2011 one yet!


----------



## penlanspice

Not had mine for 2010, I didn't realise until I was having a clear out the other day.


----------



## UKDEB

I also realised last week when trying to "price" up a stay, that we've yet to receive our 2010 planner.


----------



## Debs Hill

No planner here..................gets later every year!
Debsx


----------



## katdralion

Still no planner!


----------



## Disneymad

Nothing here either


----------



## Nancy F

It has both 2010 and 2011 point charts. If you want to see the 2011 chart you can get it on-line too. 
Nancy


----------



## Disneymad

Nancy F said:


> It has both 2010 and 2011 point charts. If you want to see the 2011 chart you can get it on-line too.
> Nancy



Yeah, but, but, but....looking online isn't as exciting as getting a package in the mail from Disney!


----------



## Nancy F

Disneymad said:


> Yeah, but, but, but....looking online isn't as exciting as getting a package in the mail from Disney!



Even though I'd already seen the charts on-line... I still watched my mailbox every day.


----------



## arielrocks

Still nothing from disney !!


----------



## juliebrooks35

Nothing here either. I've given up hope to be honest.


----------



## jns

None here either


----------



## julie.uk

No planner here yet either


----------



## lagunn

No planner here..


----------



## spm23

Planner for 2010 arrived yesterday, very professional and smart. Lots of the rules in it but makes a useful read. August for 2011 one next year then......


----------



## jns

I got mine too last week 
wish we were going this year


----------



## arielrocks

Still not got mine!!!


----------



## LORNA ANN

Not got mine.


----------



## Brandis

Mine finally arrived yesterday in Switzerland.


----------



## junior27

Still nothing here in Scotland


----------



## julie.uk

Ive just realised that we are in June and I still have no planner for this year, I wonder if they are not bothering to send them to the UK this year. Has anyone contacted Disney about this? I wonder if it is worth me emailing them to ask?


----------



## arielrocks

Never got mine!!


----------



## Everything Eeyore

No sign of mine either.


----------



## Debs Hill

Getting really fed up at not having received this! Anyone had any joy from Disney about why the UK are being so neglected?!
Debsx


----------



## tinkerbell 766

Latest 'Disneyfiles' arrived last week but still no planner


----------



## Brandis

Got 2 planners but not the new Disney Files yet.

And what annoys me most is that the lastest issue that can be downloaded from dvcmember.com is the Spring issue.


----------



## LORNA ANN

I contacted MS and got an e-mail saying I should recieve it within the next 2-4 wks.


----------



## junior27

I emailed MS and got a call from them - I wasn't in to take the call and haven't phoned them back yet.

Disney Files arrived last week but still no planner.


----------



## sullyandsid

No Planner for us either - was beginning to give up hope


----------



## LORNA ANN

Got mine Friday past .


----------



## RDP

Stil haven't got anything here in Wales. Received disneyfiles last week.


----------



## callumlukey

We got ours a week or so ago. We live in the South East.

Hopefully everyone will get theirs soon.


----------



## Sid74

I had to ask MS to resend mine, as they thought I had had it by now, after all it is July, lol. They were horrified that it hadn't turned up. So I am now waiting to see if the replacement shows.


----------



## wilma-bride

Still nothing here - I think it's absolutely ludicrous that we have not had the 2010 planner yet and we're more than halfway through the year.


----------



## junior27

Still nothing here. I too think it's ludicrous.

I emailed Member Satisfaction today:



> Dear Member Satisfaction Team,
> 
> Member ID Number:  ************
> 
> I felt that I should inform you directly that I, like many UK DVC members, have still not received the 2010 DVC Planner, even though it is now way beyond the mid-year.  This in itself is not a real problem, as my wife and I are not planning to visit WDW this year .... but it does feel as if we have been neglected or forgotten about.
> 
> It is not the case that my address details are incorrect.  We receive DisneyFiles regularly and never seem to miss out on mailings encouraging us to add to our current points tally.
> 
> I am not alone in feeling neglected.  The following boards outline the problem is not just a one-off:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2430616
> 
> (link to other Online Community)
> 
> 
> I am not suggesting that new planners are shipped out ASAP - as this only increases the costs to all members.  I only wish to draw your attention to this situation.
> 
> It may be that you have paid someone to deliver the planners and are assuming they have done so.  The issuing of planners is not an inexpensive venture and is part of the fees paid by members.  It would be awful if someone is not delivering what we, as members, have paid for.  Or, and I hope that this isn't the case, that DVC has decided not to mail Planners to expensive overseas members unless they make a fuss or complain.  It would be very sad to think that we are not regarded as full members merely because we live in the UK.
> 
> I hope that there is a relatively simple explanation for the long, long delay to our receiving the planners.  Hopefully next year's planners arrive early in the year - I am sure that many members will want to visit in 2011 as WDW celebrates its 40th Birthday.
> 
> Yours faithfully,



Sorry for the long post - I await their reply.

John


----------



## Elise79

junior27 said:


> Still nothing here. I too think it's ludicrous.
> 
> I emailed Member Satisfaction today:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post - I await their reply.
> 
> John


Great email - let's hope you get a good response.


----------



## wilma-bride

Great Email John, I may send something of a similar ilk - like you, I don't want them to resend as it is bound to affect dues and the like in the long run but I just feel as though we in the UK are being 'ignored'


----------



## Brandis

I don't think it is a country issue. There is another thread in the general DVC forum with lots of Americans complaining they haven't got theirs yet.

On the other hand, mine finally arrived about a month ago in Switzerland.


----------



## *Meagan*

I received two planners this year.. love when I get that bad boy!

This year I received one to my Connecticut address and one to my Utah address. I have updated my address multiple times and whenever I call DVC they resight my Utah address (where I currently live) yet my parents continue to receive DVC mail in Connecticut.. cant figure it out!


----------



## Debs Hill

Still nothing here and getting seriously annoyed about this now. Hopefully you will get a good response to your e-mail............
Neglected
Debsx


----------



## junior27

I received a call from Member Correspondence tonight.  The cast member left me a message in which he apologised several times for the inconvenience caused due to "unforeseen challenges".

He said that they were trying to resolve the situation "as [they] hear from members".  He went on to say that if any members feel they want a planner they should contact member services directly and one will be sent out.  He is also arranging to send out a planner to me today.

I appreciate the time that was spent to respond to my email but concerned that "unforeseen challenges" have caused so much disruption to what ought to be a standard mailing.

I wonder how many people didn't receive planners this year? It is clearly an issue for them.

John


----------



## jekupsiller

Hi friends,
I just received my calendar this week is 2010 points 2009.It DVC planners in the schedule, but since we are close to four months in 2010 and am trying to plan my vacation in 2011, and the points have changed, I I thinks that "this planner has all the attractions of a chocolate teapot.


----------



## Brandis

The 2010 planner should have a thin booklet with the 2011 points chart in the back pocket. At least, mine does...


----------



## juliebrooks35

I still don't have mine either but reckon as it's August now and can't go again until 2012 anyway, I'll just wait and hope next years shows up. The points charts are obviously available online but it's not the same as looking at the planner.


----------



## Disneymad

juliebrooks35 said:


> I still don't have mine either but reckon as it's August now and can't go again until 2012 anyway, I'll just wait and hope next years shows up. The points charts are obviously available online but it's not the same as looking at the planner.



No sign of it still here either - totally agree, can look everything up online but it's just not the same as getting something 'proper'


----------



## junior27

Still nothing here in Dundee


----------



## Sid74

Well, my nice shiny new planner finally arrived today Only another 4 months until they need to send out the next one!


----------



## mantismad

Ours finally arrived today


----------



## Sue's Mum

We've given up on ours.  The distribution seems to have been a right fiasco this year.  What a waste of our dues.


----------



## arielrocks

Still not had ours :-(


----------



## UKDEB

Seems like a waste of time, now, but I'd still like to have it.


----------



## mikki.young

Yes, can't believe I'm still using the 2009 one to look up the number to ring - lol


----------



## disneynutz

Well, we just got our planner delivered here in Texas today by US Mail. 

It amazes me that sales info is plentiful and mailed in a timely fashion, but member info can be almost non existent and it takes 10 months to be mailed.

 Bill


----------



## akl-fan

I complained 3 times to MS that I had not received my 2010 planner. It finally arrived at the beginning of September the day before we left to take our 2010 trip. What a waste of time. I did however contain a 2011 appendix.


----------



## Nancy F

I can't wait to see the points for 2012. 
Nancy


----------



## Bad Llama

No planner here yet either, though tbh I tend to use the MS website nowadays (When it is up )


----------

